# Damage to our rear bumper.



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I had put the car on the road whilst I got our other car out of the garage. Our next door neighbour reversed out of his drive and hit the corner of our car.
He was in bits bless him, they were on the phone to their insurance within a couple of minutes, and it was all sorted in 10 minutes.

The car goes in on the 06th Jan to be repaired. looking at the damage I presume that it will be a smart repair.

Here is the damage.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Oops, at least you have a nice neighbour


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

The best mate, they are like our Mum and Dad.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

These days, accident repair companies will just replace the bumper. 

In the perfect world it would be nice for them to just buy you a new bumper which is already painted  

Worth you asking, they do still sell them.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah providing there's no damage behind the bumper it is a simple bumper corner repair. Only issue with the job is the colour. I'm my experience blueish silvers like this require a larger blending area than other colours so you could well expect the rear quarter and tailgate to be repainted too. It all depends on the extent of the damage, how well the colour is matched and skill of those repairing it.

Good on your neighbours telling you, there's too many deceitful people in the world. 
Sutty.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

We repair these all the time, look here
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339252


----------



## whiplash (Nov 5, 2009)

Most ford bumpers come colour coded from factory so should be same as before.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

why don't you see if a local mobile smart repair company can do it for you and ask neighbour if they would pay save going through insurance and loosing no claims


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It makes a refreshing change for a thread on here to be about a neighbour coming over, admitting to hitting the car, and having it all sorted within 10 mins. 

You my friend are a very lucky man to have such decent neighbours!!! It's great to know that there are still some honest, hard working and decent folk in this country. 

Cooks


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

whiplash said:


> Most ford bumpers come colour coded from factory so should be same as before.


Colour is normally a mile out as well.


----------



## whiplash (Nov 5, 2009)

robdcfc said:


> Colour is normally a mile out as well.


True but colour don't match 1/4 panel anyway in first pic.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Assuming this is Micastone, it's a royal pain to get a good match. 

But as with most cars, plastic panels will usually be a shade lighter, this is due to them being plastic and being painted separate and off of the car.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Painted a c max today in it, wasnt too bad at all but that was with a blend lol ! 
Edge to edge is a different ball game but im sure with a little tinting and messing around with spray cards i could get it close as ! I would most likely do a little blend on the tailgate and quarter up to the body line if it come to our shop !


----------

